# Schwimmteichfolie verlegen



## Finley (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
Heute war der große Tag...Wir haben mit sehr vielen Freunden (ca. 14)versucht die Folie zu verlegen aber das habe ich mir echt einfacher vorgestellt,die ganzen Falten und Knicke grauenvoll  hat vielleicht jemand ein paar Tips für mich wie man die noch etwas veringern kann .Und auch die Stufen...ohje gibt es da vielleicht ein paar Tricks??? 
Und wie ist das mit dem Wasser einlassen muß man dabei stetig die Falten ziehen und zerren der eine sagt so der andere so,also das das so schwierig wird hätt ich nicht gedacht.
Ich freue mich über jeden Tip und guten Rat
:beeten


----------



## Scheiteldelle (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichfolie verlegen*

Hallo Finley,
willkommen  hier bei uns und wie immer die Frage: BILDER?
Wenigstens eines, damit wir uns ein Bild machen können um zu beraten.

Gruß Maik


----------



## martin karstens (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichfolie verlegen*

Soll die Folie sichtbar bleiben?
Bei mir habe ich während dem füllen mit Wasser immer wieder die Folie korrigiert. Die Falten  20cm unter dem Wasserspiegel kriegst Du nicht mehr bewegt. Denn das Wasser drückt die Folie so stark gegen den Boden, da bewegt sich nichts mehr. Manche kleben die Falten dann gleich an, damit sie nicht abstehen.


----------



## Kolja (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteichfolie verlegen*

Hallo, 

besser geht's auch, wenn es richtig warm ist und die Sonne scheint, das macht die Folie weich.


----------

